# Rainsong?



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Anybody have any experience or opinions regarding Rainsong guitars? More just curious about them, the fact that they won't change with humidity or temperature is definitely a positive. Anybody here have one? Happy with it? Sound and playability? I am a couple hours away from one to try myself.

Regards


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

The new range of Carbon Composite guitars; Rainsong, CA, Blackbird, etc. are really first class instruments. I don't think they sound as good as fine hand made wood guitars, but they certainly sound as good as many guitars in their price range. A touring pro that doesn't give them a chance, should give his head a shake. They can play as well as anything and plugged in, they can sound as good as anything. Nothing really sounds good when it's plugged in. Harrrumph!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've never owned one, but I've played a couple and it annoys me that they do sound good. I'm a bit of a Luddite and think that synthetic materials are evil.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

friend of mine has a composite Martin that works and sounds pretty good.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> I've never owned one, but I've played a couple and it annoys me that they do sound good. I'm a bit of a Luddite and think that synthetic materials are evil.


Same here. They sound better than Ovations to my ears, and almost like wood, even better than laminate guitars. I have seriously considered them many times but always end up with wood.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Same here. They sound better than Ovations to my ears, and almost like wood, even better than laminate guitars. I have seriously considered them many times but always end up with wood.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Well, they are mostly guitar shaped--so they don't slip around on you.

I wouldn't mind one--but the ones I've liked were rpicier than what I was looking to spend at the time.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

I've sold them professionally. They have more models these days, I've only played the classic models. They're really a well made product that has been around long enough that I think they've earned respectable status. They're proven road tough and with a good setup play just as well as you could please. 

The neck: generally slimmer in profile, think high end Takamine or Ovation (but more rolled than Ovation). The finish is a high gloss finish that will get sticky for some. The fretboard feels essentially like ebony, which is a good thing to me.

The sound varies from model to model, my favourite by far is the OM model, the dread is good but boomy and the jumbo is a fearsome beast with outrageous volume, but that's not really what I'm after personally. The tone is honestly very much what Rainsong describes, "Pure Carbon Tone is an utterly unique sound. It is clear, rich and resonant, similar to a piano, with a treble that rings with crystalline clarity". 

They definitely do NOT sound like a Martin, but they sound pretty good to me. If I were touring a lot I'd certainly look at one.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input, I might make my way to cowtown and try one personally. I appreciate your comments.

Regards


----------

